# a possible tresspasser on my honey hole



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

look at the pic real good in first one she is stareing very hard directly at the tree were my treestand is located and well second pic, tell me what you think.... no pics after this till the evening. and the little yellow spot by the deer in the ground rt side when she is dodging what i beleive is the fletchings is not there on any of the other pics and had foot tracks walking into my section of the club, so no one else should have been down there at all havent touch my club in 2 weeks and guess i will have to be there more to try to catch the perp or perps


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

going back tomorow to look for blood and see if there is any did not look cause i did not know till after got home and looked at pics, plus gonna fertilize before this much needed rain


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Someones got nerve to get in to your stand, I'd guess they know your whereabouts or your hunting pattern/routine to do that. I'd suggest setting up another cam, maybe facing towards your stand or the route in.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sure looks to me like she was hit. I don't see the arrow, but that is definitely a deer that is being shot at. Especially given the posture of the other deer.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

She is definitely ducking from a shot. I can't tell if there is an arrow. The spot I think you're referring to as a fletching was blocked by her leg in the first pic so it could've been there the whole time. But there is no reason a deer would ever duck like that without something being slung her way.

Hope you catch whoever it was. I would measure the foot prints you found to see what size shoe it was. 

Here is a website with the conversions. http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/a/men_inches.htm

You can then notify whoever is the president of your club and see who has the same shoe sizes and question them accordingly. Also shoes have different treads and most likely they will be unique to one person on your club so I would take a picture of them too. I'm sure they will want to find the perp as much as you.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Just pondering
how would the perp not get caught on camera retrieving his arrow or looking for blood?The pix say they were taken in the morning surely they should have been caught on film.Just curious.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Hide a camera to watch your stand


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



scotty its to hotty said:


> Just pondering
> how would the perp not get caught on camera retrieving his arrow or looking for blood?The pix say they were taken in the morning surely they should have been caught on film.Just curious.


Depending on the camera setting. He may have it set with a 10 minute delay between burst. I have mine taking 3 pictures at a time then a 10 minute delay before the next 3 burst.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, seems a little funny. She's got quite the moves in the second one and I don't think she was doing her p90x.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

It's hard to say she's being shot at by just that pic. My can has captured many awkard pics of deer doing strange looking stuff.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Stinks when someone comes on your section uninvited.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

RMS was up there that morning walking the woods, might have been them coming in on your plot. I stopped and talked to them for a bit on my way out. Think they walked in on mine as well, had foot prints down my trail, hope it was them anyhow.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That deer was being shot at.


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

that deer looks like she has been shot


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

ok got my kid off to school now im going to look for blood and set a few more cams up,,,smile your on camera


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is your camrea silent when it takes a picture. The first picture taken could of spooked her and when the next picture was taken she could have bolted by the camrea noise. But if it was someone in your stand i hope you catch them.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Does my any chance your feeder go off at 9:15


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i think a picture of a deer bolting and a deer staring into the woods could be any number of things other than someone being in your stand. is it possible? sure.. is it more likely that it is just deer being deer, spooky, skittish, alert?? you be the judge of that i guess. how many times have you been in the stand and watched deer stare in every direction in the woods? especially around feeders. thats when theyre the most alert. as far as the deer bolting, it does resemble a deer getting shot at but is it more likley that someone is bold enough to get into your treestand, over your feeder/food plot, with a camera on it, or that something else spooked the deer? Its Occams Razor theory, simplest explanation is normally the correct one. I hope no one is sitting your stand cause that could end bad for them


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i'm jealous - i've been hoping for 4 years to catch a bow shot on one of my trail cams! if it is in fact a bow shot, i should say. i'm not convinced it is though. i've gotten a ton of pics before where deer spook.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

purty sure it was getting shot at, i blew the picture up its to grainy to get a clear image so i couldn't see any arrow but by the flex of the back legs and that 90 degree flinch on the front legs i would say she ducked the arrow probably successfully at that.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> purty sure it was getting shot at, i blew the picture up its to grainy to get a clear image so i couldn't see any arrow but by the flex of the back legs and that 90 degree flinch on the front legs i would say she ducked the arrow probably successfully at that.


so you blew up a 4mp trail cam STILL photo and deciphered that the deer was indeed getting shot at and she successfully ducked the arrow?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

whitetailwarrior said:


> ok got my kid off to school now im going to look for blood and set a few more cams up,,,smile your on camera


interested in an update. any blood? i got the pic as big as i could get it and don't see any arrow or fletchings. i've gotten too many pics of deer doing that - and looking all around like in the first pic - for me to be convinced someone's just shot at her.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I say that's all coincidence. Chances that the camera snapped at just the right second is like winning the lottery two weeks in a row


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> so you blew up a 4mp trail cam STILL photo and deciphered that the deer was indeed getting shot at and she successfully ducked the arrow?!? :thumbsup:


I ran this thru my "Hawaii Five O" CSI super special Covert Ops software and Holey Moley!!! Check it out - clean miss!!. 
Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I hope nobody is messin' around your spot


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats funny right there! Hawaii Five O, haha


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Damn, no wonder she ducked it, that thing looks to weigh 1500 gr. Probably only going 100 fps


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

that is just too funny right there. cant help but bust out laughing on that one


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

this whole thread is funny!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That is hilarious, just made my day thank u very much


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Hahahahhahahah


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

now that pic there was hilarious, thanks for the laugh, i did look for blood but no sign of any( 4days after the pic) but i did get several pics of 2 sets of boot prints going into the section they tried to be cool about it and waik along the edges of my trail so if i was a gambling met my money would be on someone slinging one but ya never know beside to broke to bet


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The way the doe is flinching is how they naturally do when something scares them and they take off, which just so happens to be the way they do when you shoot at them or they wind you. The chance that you got the shot on film are much slimmer than that of you just getting her spooking naturally.

As an aside, I would move your trail camera. If someone is on your stand illegally they probably know where it is.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> so you blew up a 4mp trail cam STILL photo and deciphered that the deer was indeed getting shot at and she successfully ducked the arrow?!? :thumbsup:


nope just guessing and giving you something quack about at the same time. I've got some amazing tools for photos back here, plus a little common sense goes a long ways. the 1st photo obviously shows 2 alerted deer the one doe is headed off the plot while the other pinpoints the location of the ruckus "prolly the guy standing up or the sound of the arrow being drawn. second photo is an awsome action shot of what i believe is the deer ducking the arrow. Why couldn't the deer duck the arrow, she had the hunter's number made she had him located, deer have a sixth sense when it comes to ducking arrows as well. I'm not a pro but i did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night and watched CSI.

So to answer your question there Sculls yes i blew up a 4mp still trail cam photo. No i did not decipher that the deer was indeed getting shot at and successfully duck the arrow. I merely made a guess and a probably a good one at that since the OP has now checked for blood (no sign) and found two sets of boot tracks on his trail since originally posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If they seen this thread... they know exactly where the cam is at...

Brent


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

:lol:Haha, ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

hogdogs said:


> If they seen this thread... they know exactly where the cam is at...
> 
> Brent


I was thinking putting it on here was not a good idea


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

boobie trap the stand...I would. Nothing makes me more made than someone hunting my land illegally.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

just thinking. did you get any pic of a hunter. if a shot was made -- the hunter should have been checking if a hit was made, blood trail, or even retriving his arrow. i think she just spooked or may have seen a hunter in the tree but no shot was made... poppy


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> boobie trap the stand...


I never suggest booby traps...
Booby traps often cross the line into felony crime and I hate to think I might have been partly responsible for the loss of a man's voting and gun rights...

Brent


----------



## inshore (Feb 21, 2011)

Hate to know that someone was sitting on my stand shooting deer. Hope you catch the culprit!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

somebody must have shot at mine too


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I did not read all the posts and someone may have already said this, but I would set the camera up so that it takes photos of your stand. Maybe you could get them climbing the tree etc....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> somebody must have shot at mine too


you beat me to it. i get several of these every year. it's what they do.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> somebody must have shot at mine too


Not going to lie, that was me shooting that one....but I wasnt in your section, I shot it from mine!


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

ABailey said:


> Not going to lie, that was me shooting that one....but I wasnt in your section, I shot it from mine!


i would not doubt it. ha ha


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

in all your guys years of hunting how many times have you caught someone in your treestand. i think most hunters are basically the same, i wouldnt want someone hunting my stands without permission and vicea versa. your reading to much into a picture of a deer getting spooked. i know people get caught tresspassing all the time but sitting in someone elses stand i think is going a little far.


----------

